# Extrusion fence on Craftsman 113



## savan (Nov 8, 2011)

Well I thought I'd throw my 2 cents in the diy saw fence hat.

If I do it again I'd use the back rail. When I tightened down the brake the fence did line up dead on but with some lateral pressure it would deflect a little. I think this was more because of the way the brake was installed and play in the bearing pads than the connection between the fence and rail. For $90 out the door it was a great upgrade.

Also, I couldn't find a good way to mount the measuring tape…

You may recall me trying to decide between this saw and my Bosch4000. Well I ended up selling the CMAN. For two reason:
1 - Space, i'm going to have to put whichever saw that made the cut in my already cramped basement.
2 - The Bosch splitter set up was better. I make money in my day job with these hands so even though I could've set something up on the cman I opted for the Bosch w/ a better factory setup.

The CMAN ran great but I'd always be wary of replacing the flexshaft… The guy got this saw and a gently used Diablo 40T for $125, I think it was fair.


----------



## ZacD (Aug 1, 2013)

8020 sells right angle brackets. Pick a couple of those up and mount them on the back side of the linear slide. They also sell brake shims to tighten the bearing pads against the rail. With a little graphite lube, I'd expect that to stiffen the fence up a lot.


----------



## navarro1950 (Jan 30, 2019)

I'd like to build a fence like this.


----------

